# What to do with this uneven mane for schooling show?



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

My mare's mane is going through a strange uneven growing phase. She's Morgan so I would like to grow it out and keep it long. We have a Dressage schooling show coming up and I just don't know what to do with it. I wanted to do button braids but even the shortest pieces are too long and I'm not sure if it's long/even enough for a running braid?

Keep in mind that I have never done any kind of braid on a horse before, so I'm looking for something simple.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It looks long enough for a running braid so I'd stick with that
I hate to see long manes plaited up into things that look like golf balls!!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Golf balls :rofl:

Yes I'm for sure trying to avoid the golf ball look.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

*what i did in a similar situation*

I did a running braid on my horse last year who had a way worse scraggly mane. It wasn't quite breed appropriate for a qh, but it was the best i could pull off. If you have any odd 'mohawks' like i did, trim those down so it looks even. You'll also want a heck of a lot of braid stay which is really helpful when you are not knotting in button braids. the running braid is basically a french braid and usually takes me about five minutes if my horse stands still. This is how it turned out for us:


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

That looks very nice! I guess I can start practicing now and see what we get.


----------



## DressageHorse (Mar 23, 2013)

If you are doing a running braid I would do it closer to the crest, especially if it is for a dressage show. Here is a pic of how I do my running braids (sorry it's not close up but you get the idea). I do a dutch braid rather than regular french braid so that it can get as close to the crest as possible.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I spent 5 minutes practicing braids last night; here is what I came up with:

I obviously need to practice a LOT more  but I do like how this style of braid accentuates her neck:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

You need to pull it tighter to the crest with every cross of the braid.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMnzdHrzlII

BTW, nice head on your horse. Very attractive.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you Allison; this was only a practice run...as you can see I need a LOT more practice still. Thanks for the youtube link; I'll check it out.


----------



## SaraM (Feb 14, 2014)

I see a lot of stallions with the type of braid in the video I linked, it didn't look too hard. Also Quikbraid helps a lot!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Bfurj3BbPs


----------

